# Makita DS4011.....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Wanted a backup drill to my Milwaukee 1660-6 and this one caught my eye.
Love the light weight (6.3lbs), 600rpm & dual action rocker switch trigger we'll see how it spins the cable. Whichever one loses out will be the backup.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks good.
Ive never used one before let me know how it works out.


----------

